
Biological annihilation via the ongoing sixth mass extinction - GorgeRonde
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/07/05/1704949114.full
======
GorgeRonde
We find that the rate of population loss in terrestrial vertebrates is
extremely high—even in “species of low concern.” In our sample, comprising
nearly half of known vertebrate species, 32% (8,851/27,600) are decreasing;
that is, they have decreased in population size and range. In the 177 mammals
for which we have detailed data, all have lost 30% or more of their geographic
ranges and more than 40% of the species have experienced severe population
declines (>80% range shrinkage).

